# Genie Won't Connect to Wifi Network (and weird issue)



## milton (Mar 12, 2011)

I am unable to connect wirelessly to my wifi network (Medialink router). I can try it repeatedly through the Network Setup and it never works.

But what's even more weird is that whenever I try to connect the Genie, my router later stops working and needs a reset. This has happened repeatedly.

Details

Genie HR44
1 wired Genie mini (C31)
SWIM 16
5 other HD DVR receivers (ranging in the H2Xs)
Out of Home GenieGo connected to router
Medialink router
Cable modem

No CCKs connected


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Do you have a GenieGo2?

Is your GenieGo connected via coax and ethernet?

When you say it never works, what is it exactly happening? is the password failing? Is it connecting to the LAN?


----------



## milton (Mar 12, 2011)

This is a GenieGo 1. I disconnected it completely and it still has this issue.

When I go through manual setup, it finds my network but I won't accept the passprahse.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Wasn't there an issue at one point in time with upper or lowercase letters in the wifi password not being recognized correctly? People had to change their WiFi passwords to something simple, hook up the HR44, and then change it back?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Beerstalker said:


> Wasn't there an issue at one point in time with upper or lowercase letters in the wifi password not being recognized correctly? People had to change their WiFi passwords to something simple, hook up the HR44, and then change it back?


not that I recall..

Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Has your router firmware been upgraded? Be sure you are using current f/w.

For a quick test, turn off password in router.
See if Genie connects.
If not, perhaps Genie issue

If so, turn on a simple pw
Try Genie with simple pw
See if that works.

If your router allows multiple passwords, add a second one for Genie.

Should help you narrow down where the issue is.


----------



## b52pooh (Mar 10, 2011)

When you enter the password, make sure you use the down arrow to go to the continue selection. If you use the right arrow, you are entering an extra character that may not be recognized by your router.


----------

